# Log-Datei erstellen



## Guest (20. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde mir gerne eine Log-Datei erstellen. Könnt ihr mir sagen wo es dazu eine gute Anleitung gibt?


----------



## Gast (20. Dez 2007)

internet


----------



## Joker (20. Dez 2007)

http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-log4j.htm


----------

